# A hardgainer workout routine



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.fitnessandpower.com/training/workout-routines/hardgainer-muscle-building-routine

A true hardgainer routine needs to revolve around the compound movements and heavy lifting. Hardgainers have very hard time gaining muscle and high volume training is the biggest mistake they can make.Hard gainers need to train differently than the big guys and instead of doing lot of sets with low weight they should concentrate on getting stronger first.

This routine is designed to add a maximum amount of muscle mass to your body in the shortest amount of time.As said before the workout revolves around the three major mass building movements combined with the two best mass building resistance exercises.

The hardgainer workout is divided in two parts:

*Workout A*

*Bench press*: 5 sets of 8-12 reps.This upper body exercise will work your chest, shoulders and triceps.First three sets are warm up sets of 10 to 12 reps.Sets 4 and 5 are work sets with maximum of 8 reps.

*Deadlifts*:5 sets of 5-10 reps.The deadlift is one of the best mass and strength building exercises.It builds your legs, back, arms, forearms and traps.Sets 1 to 3 are warm up sets of 8-10reps.Fifth and sixth set are work sets of 5 reps.Be sure to use proper form on this exercise.

*Workout B*

*
*

*Parallel Bar Dips*: 5 sets of 10 reps. This exercise will build your chest, shoulders and triceps.

*Chin Up*: 5 sets of as many reps as possible. Do this exercise with a medium to narrow grip with your palms facing you. This will build the biceps and lats.

*Squats*: 5 sets of 10 to 15 reps. This is the best lower body mass building exercise and also an exercise that helps your testosterone and HGH production. Start off with 3 warm up sets of 10 reps. Next do 2 heavy sets.

Alternate workout A and B with a rest day between them.

*Week 1*

*Monday:* Workout A

*Wednesday:* Workout B

*Friday:* Workout A

*Week 2*

*Monday:* Workout B

*Wednesday:* Workout A

*Friday:* Workout B

Take a week off or do a deload after 7 or 8 weeks.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

what do you mean by deload ?


----------



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

Taking a week off, cutting the weights/volume for a week


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

cheers matey i also messaged haker to find out and he said exactly the same as u cheers man


----------



## Richard.wood (Jan 6, 2013)

I have been doin the 5x5 workout which basically is this plan....seen some good changes in my physique and strength has skyrocketed too. Only good things to say im pleased to say


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

It's so nice to see these sorts of routines being promoted in a more mainstream way, as I see often on uk-muscle.

Years ago, when I started training, all of us would have been regarded as being heretics for believing in the value of abbreviated routines. There was this misguided perception that the way to build muscle was to attack the muscles from all angles with a multitude of exercises per bodypart, doing sets with high-intensity methods to "shock" the muscles into growth.

Unless you're exceptionally physically gifted and/or on gear these systems will never work.

For the record I use a fairly similar system to the one outlined, but I don't do deloads as such, but rather alternate one hard workout with the work sets to failure and one easy workout where I don't stretch myself on the work sets. But the working principle is still by and large the same.


----------



## ladcrooks (May 15, 2013)

I think a lot hard gainers think they are, because size and strength has stopped. I use to think that myself. Its true that there certain body types, but not to an extreme like the amount of breeds of dogs you can get.

Before you think your a hard gainer - how may exercises and sets are you doing? 10 exercises x 10 sets is not what I would call a hard gainer, but an idiot!

But if you are, this may help -

Do your lower body on a Monday and top half on Thursday = more days off. Have used this many a time with others and it works.

I then go back to my once every 9 - 10 days to complete my body. This is the the same - mon and thurs but a 3rd at a time = mon push thurs pull mon legs abs and lower back and so on

I like this the best because it allows me to hammer a 3rd at a time and then let nature do the rest.


----------



## mart2437 (Aug 19, 2013)

I like this workout, but what would you suggest to help additionally with my biceps? I'm 6'4 and 190lbs.


----------



## crimson_2000 (Jun 28, 2013)

mart2437 said:


> I like this workout, but what would you suggest to help additionally with my biceps? I'm 6'4 and 190lbs.


- 21's on the EZ bar - these will blast your biceps and give you a great pump too look up the technique on youtube

- concentration curls (3 x 8-10)

- 2secs up and 4secs on the negative curls with the olymp barbell (3 x 8-10)

- Pin-wheel curls (3 x 8-10)

- Hammer Curls (3 x 8-10)

- Alternating Curls (3 x 8-10)

mix these in or replace some of your workout steps with these on the days you train


----------

